# Update: Momma's 7 babies



## JellinMellon (Jan 27, 2012)

Hello everyone I just wanted to let y'all know how the babies are doing. 

All 7 are growing up and looking great. They are 14days old and are starting to open their eyes and walk around, a few are even cleaning themselves. Since we have been handling them from day 1 they are angels in your hands and have no fear which is great. I think my roommate and I are going to keep 2 of the females, but the rest are going to be re-homed. 

Momma is also doing much better, today she even let me pick her up out of the cage with no fuss  and is starting to play when we take her out to roam. Also something I'm super stoked about is that Momma will only go to the bathroom in her cage  As the owner of 2 chinchillas that's a HUGE deal, I love not having to scrub or constantly find "gifts" especially since she mainly runs on my bed  

The only downside we have been facing is having to completely clean the cage every other day  which is totally acceptable. 

I would love to show you pictures but I'm using a friend computer while mine is getting repaired (dropped it off a loft) and it won't let me upload pictures.


----------



## EleashaC (Jan 30, 2012)

Ouch, your poor computer!  

That's so great to hear about the babies and Momma! I'm pleasantly amazed that she doesn't poop outside the cage; I'm constantly running around behind my three, scooping and blotting. I've got an oops!litter of my own that's about the same age as yours. Aren't they just cute enough to chomp?!


----------



## JellinMellon (Jan 27, 2012)

Hey! Sorry I didn't know this went through! Yes they are I'm in love with their cuteness  How many do you have?


----------

